# Anti virus pour mon vieux G4 22/05/2012



## Marteljea (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Les liaisons informatique évoluant à la vitesse grand V.
Jusqu'à présent je n'avais pas besoin d'anti-virus
Mais voilas sacré évolution me rattrape.
J'ai un POWER PC G4 BI PROC 125 Ghz Système TIGER 10.4.11

Je cherche un anti virus qui puisse protégé des fichiers que je lance sur  sur internet et qui peuvent attraper les bestioles indésirable. Même si celle-ci ne me concerne pas pour mon Mac, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais servir de transporteur
Cordialité
Jean-Pierre


----------



## KERRIA (2 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir

Je vois pas pourquoi tu ferais une piquouze à cette bestiole qui ne t'a rien fait.....

Je rigole...mais pas trop quand même car je ne vois pas ce que ferait un antivirus sur un MAC..sinon foutre la pagaille comme je l'ai déjà vu mainte fois.......

Allez vas "surfer" zen.....


----------



## Marteljea (2 Juin 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je vois pas pourquoi tu ferais une piquouze à cette bestiole qui ne t'a rien fait.....
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

OK merci. Il existe tant et tant de biscuits qui rende compte de nos activité, comment faire pour s'en protéger sans se pénaliser soi même.
Si on ne reçois pas ces biscuits on est privé de l'information.
Ne pourrait-on pas faire en sorte qu'il soit envoyé directement sur un disque virtuel externe avec modification d'adresse ip
Cordialité
Jean-Pierre


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Juin 2012)

La parano faut arrêter aussi  Si tu as bien activé le firewall de ton mac que tu vides régulièrement les caches de ton navigateur web tu devrais surfer tranquille


----------



## Marteljea (3 Juin 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> La parano faut arrêter aussi  Si tu as bien activé le firewall de ton mac que tu vides régulièrement les caches de ton navigateur web tu devrais surfer tranquille



Bonjour,
Ok ! Mais comment active t'ont le firewail.
Cordialité
Jean-Pierre


----------



## ntx (3 Juin 2012)

Dans le Finder tu as un menu "Aide" pour répondre à ce genre de question. :rateau:

Firewall = Pare-feu ou Coupe-feu

Ca se passe dans les préférences système.


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Juin 2012)

Sous panther il me semble que c'est dans les préférences système sous partage ( de mémoire) car suivant l'évolution de l'OS Apple à déplacer cette fonction dans un autre module des préférences système ( maintenant c'est sous sécurité )

Edit: Tu es sous Tiger... C'est dans partage...  C'est depuis Leopard que c'est sous sécurité il me semble


----------



## KERRIA (3 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir

Oui c'est dans "sécurité" de "préférence système"...là on trouve tout un tas de cases à cocher..(amusant pour les paranos)...attention toutefois à "firewault"...à manier avec cisconspection...comme les portes blindées avec clé paramètrée dont tu as égaré les paramètre quand tu as perdu la clé......

Mais bon tu n'es pas guetté par CIA ni FBI quand même....


...j'ai pas de porte blindée...et je dors tranquille...étonnant non ?...


----------



## esv^^ (3 Juin 2012)

Marteljea a dit:


> Il existe tant et tant de biscuits



Pour les cookies, va dans les préferences de Safari. cf: la PJ


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Juin 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Oui c'est dans "sécurité" de "préférence système"...là on trouve tout un tas de cases à cocher..(amusant pour les paranos)...attention toutefois à "firewault"...à manier avec cisconspection...comme les portes blindées avec clé paramètrée dont tu as égaré les paramètre quand tu as perdu la clé......
> 
> ...



Ben non justement sous Tiger le coupe-feu se trouve sous partage... relire mon post  notre jeune ami est sous tiger sur le G4


----------



## KERRIA (5 Juin 2012)

Effecivement..excuses STP....mais notre jeune ami devrait être plus curieux et aller fureter un peu partout...l'avantage de MAC...


----------



## Kami78 (1 Juillet 2012)

Que de temps perdu pour rien. Ce qui est exact, c'est qu'un fichier MS Office peut être infecté par une macro. Mais c'est à la machine destinataire de se protéger = windows. Avec OS X ou OS 9 (lol), c'est inutile et comme dit plus haut cela risque par dessus le marché de mettre le Mac hors service !


----------



## KERRIA (10 Juillet 2012)

Bah...ça nous permettra d'aller à la recherche du temps perdu......

Bonne soirée


----------



## Marteljea (15 Juillet 2012)

Merci à tous,
Suite au passage par Icloud d'apple j'ai du me passer de mon adresse .MAC jusqu'à ce que je trouve que l'ordi m'invitait à changer de port c'est fait donc je reçoit à nouveau mes mail de .MAC
Ce qui m'a permis de savoir que la discussion avait évolué.
Cordialité
Jean-Pierre


----------

